# Bye-bye ati-drivers, hello Xorg! HOW-TO

## jserink

Hello All:

I've just recently dumped the ati-drivers for my Acer Ferarri 5000 which has a Radeon X1600 M56 grpahics processor. When I could get the ati-drivers to work, they were ok but it took me weeks to get dual head monitors to work and I continually had issues with big desktop.

Contrast that with Xorg which took me 10 minutes with Xrandr to get dual head with a big desktop to work.

The problem with the ati-drivers is EVERY time I updated my kernel I had to go through another 4-8 hour saga to get ati-drivers to install....masking, unmaksing, changing my socks, you name it, it was neccessary. Finally, after updating to kernel 2.6-27-gentoo-r8, I had enough. Here is what I did:

1. Logged out of X,

2. su,

3. emerge -C ati-drivers (good bye, good riddance),

4. Check the x11-base directory in usr/portage and unmasked the latest available X,

5. Using emerge -pv xxxxx as a guide, one by one I unmasked the appropriate packages,

6. My list of unmasked packages is:

~x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4 ~amd64

~x11-apps/x11perf-1.5 ~amd64

~x11-apps/smproxy-1.0.2 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xev-1.0.3 ~amd64

~x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5 ~amd64

~x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xcmsdb-1.0.1 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3 ~amd64

~media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.1 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xkbevd-1.0.2 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5 ~amd64

~x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xset-1.0.4 ~amd64

~x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.3 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libFS-1.0.1 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3 ~amd64

~x11-apps/luit-1.0.3 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xpr-1.0.2 ~amd64

~x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1 ~amd64

~x11-misc/xinput-1.4.0 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4 ~amd64

~x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r4 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xwd-1.0.2 ~amd64

~x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4 ~amd64

~x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14 ~amd64

~media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1 ~amd64

~x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0 ~amd64

~x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5 ~amd64

~x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3 ~amd64

~x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4 ~amd64

~x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4 ~amd64

~x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2 ~amd64

~x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 ~amd64

~x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.0 ~amd64

~x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.0 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5 ~amd64

~x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3 ~amd64

~x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 ~amd64

~x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.2.0-r1 ~amd64

~x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.0.0 ~amd64

~x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 ~amd64

7. Gp to /etc/make.conf and change VIDEO_CARDS and INPUT_Devices to:

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon ati vesa vga"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

(Now, you need to put synaptics there and you need to emerge xf86-input-synaptics. You do NOT need mouse and keyboard there, you need evdev. Reason is, evdev will talk to HAL and find out your mouse and keyboard for you, you need not have it in the xorg.conf anymore. synaptics you still need as if you don't emerge it, Xorg.0.log will complain that it couldn't install it. New tricks for the new X),

8. Now, emerge xorg, and believe it or not, the 99 packages emerged without a hitch.

9. New xorg.conf file is:

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont-ttf/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/liberation-fonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetypemine/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      330   210     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "SEC"

        ModelName    "3546"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"            "8"    # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       "True" # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        Option     "GARTSize"           "64"    # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"              # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"                 # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    "HIGH"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        Option     "ColorTiling"        "True"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"               # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        Option     "SubPixelOrder"      "none"  # [<str>]i

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        Option     "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

        Option     "AccelMethod"        "EXA"   # <str>

        #Option     "ExaNoComposite"     "false"

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"            # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"           # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#       VideoRam    512000

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Virtual   3360 1050

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        mode 0666

Endsection

(As you can see, this was originally generated with xorgcfg and then tweaked. Note the lack of an input section for the mouse or keyboard.)

I have dri enabled and its working:

jserink@jerinkturion ~ $ glxgears

11534 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2306.687 FPS

12003 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2400.483 FPS

12043 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2408.403 FPS

12039 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2407.655 FPS

12230 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2445.602 FPS

This is with dual head, the numbers are the same for single head.

problems:

Google earth uses SW rendering. It has crashed X once but then, it used to crash X all the time with ati-drivers. I have to fiddle with it so haven't figure it out yet....probably the included drivers that come with it.

The most pleasant surprize was xrandr, it completely and totally ROCKS!!!!

This is my script to change the backround photo and set my system to dual head with a single large desktop:

#!/bin/bash

dcop kdesktop KBackgroundIface setWallpaper /mnt/WindowsD/downloads/backgroundPhotos/bigscreen2.png 5

xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1680x1050 --right-of LVDS

Its that simple. Haven't yet fiddled with it but using a VGA projector would simply be a matter of this:

xrandr VGA=0 --mode 1024-768

and the output would change.

So, that's it, bye-bye ati-drivers. The Xorg xf86-video-ati drivers will only get better so I'm happy with this. My last laptop had an ATI9250 mobility and it rocked from day 1 with Xorg.

Cheers,

john

----------

## poly_poly-man

I screwed something up and ati-drivers was being *more* buggy than usual - ended up ditching them (and 3d support  :Sad:  ) on my 4830.

So far happy - I can stop playing 3d games for a few weeks and get some more time in on my n64 (possible thanks to xv)...

----------

## VoidMage

You do have both drm and radeon kernel modules loaded ?

Perhaps you also need driconf and "disable low impact fallback".

----------

## cyrillic

You might also want to try xf86-video-radeonhd instead of xf86-video-ati.

Either one should work on your x1600, but my experience is that radeonhd is a bit more stable.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> You might also want to try xf86-video-radeonhd instead of xf86-video-ati.
> 
> Either one should work on your x1600, but my experience is that radeonhd is a bit more stable.

 radeonhd is now the "playground" where they test stuff to put into ati/radeon - not true previously.

They should mostly be the same codebase.

----------

## Pilsner

Can't say how unhappy I am with R300 integrated graphicas card on Xpress200M chipset. OSS radeon driver just won't work for me: Screen opens up totally scrambled and I had to power off system, though it shuts down nicely. Same if I disable DRI from xorg.conf and switch off monitor attached to the laptop. The bloody thing just does not work and no error is recorded at /var/log/Xorg.log.

That keeps me from ditching fglrx at the moment ut as soon as I make radeon driver work, next instance fglrx will be gone.

----------

## radio_flyer

Yeah, right. I'd *love* to be able to use the Xorg drivers for my ATI HD2600XT. I actually do fire them up on occasion, to see if anything's changed. Not yet though. The 2D performance is excellent. Superb. Far better than the binary drivers. But 3D just reeks. And I'm not a gamer. I don't need stunning frame rates. I just need OpenGL for engineering work. Forget about it.

I know, ATI finally released documentation. That's great, but probably too little, too late. Of the big 3 graphics makers (Intel, nvidea, ati) ATI is in the weakest position, and continuing to lose market share. IMO it's now a race to see if the Xorg developers can code up working 3D support before you can no longer buy ATI cards because they're out of business. I used to get good open-source 3D performance from my old 3dfx Voodoo card too. Remember 3dfx?

I really wish Intel would produce a chipset with respectable 3D hardware graphics support, supported by their open source drivers. That would be a killer combination for Linux. Until then, you're stuck with the nvidea blob and great all-around video, the sucky ATI blob, the 2D-only open-source ATI driver, or the dog-slow Intel open source driver. IMO this situation is 3rd on the list of reasons why it will never be "The Year of the Linux Desktop". (#1 is 'but it doesn't look like Windows' and #2 is 'MS pre-installed' on everything.)

----------

## poly_poly-man

modern version of the i740 anyone?  :Razz: 

I think ati is going to be fine for a while... meh.. what do I know...

----------

## mounty1

 *Pilsner wrote:*   

> Can't say how unhappy I am with R300 integrated graphicas card on Xpress200M chipset. [...] as soon as I make radeon driver work, next instance fglrx will be gone.

 FWIW, same here.  The annoying thing is that I know that it can work because Ubuntu runs on this machine, but I cannot make the radeon driver do anything but scramble the screen and hang the machine.  The way out of that for me is to press the power button, which suspends the machine.  On resume, Alt-F2 switches to a text screen and I can shut down properly from there.

----------

## landon

Hi guys.

I'd just like to report that I finally ditched ati-drivers in favor of -radeonhd.

After countless attempts to get fglrx working on my ~amd64 system - with X crashes that led to hard reboots & data loss - I finally found that 1.2.5 of -radeonhd coupled with kernel 2.6.30-r1 gave me reason to make the switch. Now, 3d accel isn't supported _yet_ but I anticipate it being so in the very near future. For the time being, I'm very happy with the fact that mplayer -vo xv finally works, and a snappier X response.

My card is an HD4850, and I no longer require fglrx.

Note that 2.6.30-r1 is provided as vanilla-sources, but not for all archs - simply make the appropriate hack in your overlay. Also, -radeonhd-1.2.5 isn't in repos, so you must manually build from the xorg package/git-sources.

----------

## blursmurf

imo... i wanted to make the switch to the oss drivers too... BUT.... no 3d acceleration = no compiz = i can't live without = stuck with fglrx.... sad.... using HD3650 mobility which is an r635 i think... >.<

----------

## mounty1

I'm running radeon by performing a fresh installation on the same laptop on a new partition and copying-over /var/lib/portage/world and merging-in /etc ... there are some problems, but the graphics do work.

----------

## jserink

 *mounty1 wrote:*   

> I'm running radeon by performing a fresh installation on the same laptop on a new partition and copying-over /var/lib/portage/world and merging-in /etc ... there are some problems, but the graphics do work.

 

Get on th xf86-video-ati mailing list. Someone just posted a howto for r600/r700 card using the radeonhd driver for 3D accel.

:)

John

----------

## mounty1

I sent an email to xf86-video-ati+subscribe@lists.gentoo.org but it bounced.  Am I missing a trick ?

Actually, the problems I'm having are not with the video, which is actually working well enough, but if I could get acceleration, that would be a nice bonus.

----------

## blursmurf

 *jserink wrote:*   

>  *mounty1 wrote:*   I'm running radeon by performing a fresh installation on the same laptop on a new partition and copying-over /var/lib/portage/world and merging-in /etc ... there are some problems, but the graphics do work. 
> 
> Get on th xf86-video-ati mailing list. Someone just posted a howto for r600/r700 card using the radeonhd driver for 3D accel.
> 
> John

 

3d accel is working for r600???? i thought its still a work in progress...

----------

## eccerr0r

I'd like to hear more about this, r600 3d support in the oss driver is  news to me.

Last I tried (less than a week ago), I had to run kernel 2.6.30 rc1 (prerelease kernel) that had the new DRM bits...and the xf86-video-ati-6.12.2 driver.  2D graphics finally works on my RadeonHD 3650/rv635 (and I could actually change the refresh rate unlike fglrx) with this combo but 3D was still being software rendered.

Not sure if there's an even newer radeonhd driver that enabled 3D yet...

----------

## Uzytkownik

1.  Why do you need ati, radeon, vesa and vga drivers? radeon should be ok for modern cards AFAIK. Especially since you put it in the config files

2. You need synaptics if you have a device which works under it

3. You have many hard-coded options (PCI number for example). AFAIK you should not do it unless you have to. For sure you shouldn't put it in the HOW-TO as someone may copy (I hadn't checked if Xorg works with those set incorrectly). Generally unless proven guilty xorg should be left alone with autoconfiguration if it is able to do it.

4. Generally it looks like how-to, it is titled so but you set some options for your personal use without commenting them. You list all radeon driver options but you didn't provide a docs for it. Generally - if you can I guess you should improve wiki.

 *Pilsner wrote:*   

> Can't say how unhappy I am with R300 integrated graphicas card on Xpress200M chipset. OSS radeon driver just won't work for me: Screen opens up totally scrambled and I had to power off system, though it shuts down nicely. Same if I disable DRI from xorg.conf and switch off monitor attached to the laptop. The bloody thing just does not work and no error is recorded at /var/log/Xorg.log.
> 
> That keeps me from ditching fglrx at the moment ut as soon as I make radeon driver work, next instance fglrx will be gone.

 

I'm not sure. I have a XPress 200M which is RC410. I had similar problem but this xorg.conf works for me (xorg-server 1.6, tuxonice-sources 2.6.29):

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "drm"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 40-150

    Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI XPress 200M"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option      "BusType" "PCI"

# One of this options caused the problem (till the end of section). TODO: Check which

    # acceleration

    #Option      "AGPMode" "4"

    #Option      "AGPFastWrite" "yes"

    #Option      "EnablePageFlip" "on"

    #Option      "RenderAccel" "on"

    #Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"

    #Option   "AccelDFS" 1"

    #Option   "EXANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    #Option   "BackingStore" "true"

    

    # PowerPlay

    Option      "DynamicClocks" "on"

    # Color tiling

    #Option      "ColorTiling" "on"

    

    # Video overlay

    #Option      "OverlayOnCRTC2" "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Open Screen"

    Device      "ATI XPress 200M"

    Monitor     "LCD monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Open Layout"

    Screen      "Open Screen"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "DisableModInDev"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group  "video"

    Mode   0660

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## kornhs4

There is an interesting article, but a little outdated, article on 3D support of xorg drivers: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Njg0Mw

And there as brand new article for some ATI cards: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_r700_oss_3d&num=1

And finally, there is: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd%3Aexperimental_3D

----------

## thumper

This thread prompted me to go ahead and attempt the switch since my card "ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]" will apparently not be supported in future ati-drivers.

It took a lot of research to get it working right, I have a 1680x1050 (DVI) and a 1280x1024(VGA) display, and I finally got xrandr to make it play proper with this:

```
xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1680x1050 --pos 0x0 --output VGA-0 --mode 1280x1024 --pos 1680x0
```

After that it was just learning the new way to set it up in xorg.conf.

This is what I have and it for the most part works as expected:

```
# File: xorg.conf

#

Section "Module"

    Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "drm"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/liberation-fonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arkpandora/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "AIGLX" "on"

EndSection

# 22in ACER

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "LeftMonitor"

   VendorName "ACR"

   Option "PreferredMode" "1680x1050"

   Option "Position" "0 0"

#   HorizSync 30-82

#    VertRefresh 56-76 #for 22 inch

   Option "DPMS"

   # DisplaySize 340 270

  Modeline    "1680x1050" 146.25 1680 1784 1960 2240 1050 1053 1059 1089 -Hsync -Vsync

EndSection

# 17in LiquidVideo

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier  "RightMonitor"

   VendorName "CMO"

   Option "Right Of" "LeftMonitor"

   Option "PreferredMode" "1280x1024"

   Option "Position" "1680 0"

#   HorizSync   30-82

#   VertRefresh 43-75

   Option "DPMS"

   # DisplaySize 340 270

Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Griaphics Adapter0"

   VendorName                          "ATI Technologies Inc"

    Driver                              "radeon"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4150

   Option "AGPMode" "8"

   Option "GARTSize" "64"

   Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

   Option "RenderAccel" "on"

   Option "SubPixelOrder" "none"

   Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy" 

        Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

   Option "ColorTiling"   "on"

   Option "monitor-VGA-0" "RightMonitor"

   Option "monitor-DVI-0" "LeftMonitor"

   Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

      Virtual      2960 1050

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Disable"

#   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

I posted this because I never seemed to find an example xorg.conf setup that worked for me even thought I saw mention of a like setup, just no example.

While this may not be a perfect example, it does work, and glxgears shows 2131.397 FPS +-

I hope someone can find this useful.

George

p.s. Maybe I should mention these: xorg-server-1.5.3 with xf86-video-ati-6.12.2 and kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r4

----------

